# Not trains, personal info



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

For all our friends out in MLS land. You know way back our oldest son Ben went to Quate with his Army reserve unit . Transportation div.
Well he called and said Monday he will be arriving in the states and will be here by the end of next week.
His tour is over ,,for now.









I guess the first meal he asked for is a THANKSGIVING feast.
Carrie, "mom" is more than happy to do it.
Thanks for all your prayes ,etc.
Marty and Carrie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds wonderful, Marty......... Give him a big hug and a slap on the back for us. 

Our congratulations on a great tour and our gratitude for his part in keeping the US a free country.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds GREAT Marty, glad to hear he made it back safely.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

congrats on getting him back in one piece! 

Tell him thanks, there ARE people proud and thankful of the job they are doing. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Our congratulations on a great tour and our gratitude for his part in keeping the US a free country. 
Sounds GREAT Marty, glad to hear he made it back safely. 
Tell him thanks, there ARE people proud and thankful of the job they are doing. 
I second that!!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty and Carrie, 

Please give Ben our heartfelt thanks for his service and keeping us safe. God bless our troops.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yippee.. Big thumbs up from here.. Glad to hear your boy is comin' home.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Add my thanks for his service, and keeping us safe. It will be good to get him home. 
All the best to you and your family.
Paul


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations and Thanks . We appreciatiate his service and sacrifice. Thanks be to God that he is returning safely.
Jim and Susie Carter


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

*That is great news Marty!*

*Please give him our heartfelt thanks for his hard work and for his willingness to go in harms way for our freedom.*

Perhaps you can find one of those John Madden 6 legged turkeys for him?[/b]

Best to you and yours,[/b]

*Jim & Becky*


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto to all above. My hats off in respect to you and your son. Tis a good thing he does for us.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jim Francis on 06 Feb 2010 10:37 PM 
*That is great news Marty!*

*Please give him our heartfelt thanks for his hard work and for his willingness to go in harms way for our freedom.*

Perhaps you can find one of those John Madden 6 legged turkeys for him?[/b]

Best to you and yours,[/b]

*Jim & Becky* 



Yes, great news for all the Cozad family. 
Jim, now Carrie would know what a John Madden 6 legged turkey is but Marty I would bet would have no ideal.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That is such great news. I read this after I talked to you last night. 

JJ

Maybe you can post a COMPLETE family picture here now.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news Marty. glade he is comming back safe and sound. Tell him thanks for a job well done and keeping us folks safe. Freedom is never free. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Marty 

This is great news. 

Thanksgiving dinner is my favorite meal too. 

Please thank Ben for me for doing his part to help keep all of us FREE and SAFE. 

Randy


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news Marty and Carrie, you must be a set of proud and happy parents, and I 5th or 6th that about thanking him about serving our country!

tom h


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to hear he made it through safe and sound Marty.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank him for us.


----------



## WarEagle90 (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty,

Glad to hear your son is coming home safely. My family and I greatly appreciate his unselfish service to his country. Thank you!!!!!

Dan


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty; 
When Ben arrives home safe and sound, you give him a salute and a big HOOOOAH! for this old Col. Job well done soldier! We are proud of you. Your generation gives us old generation great hope for the future. We know it is in good hands. 
Noel


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Marty, 
That's great news. You should all be proud.


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Glag to hear he is coming home safe and sound. Where will he be comeing back to the states? We haul alot for the Gaurd out of Fort McCoy WI when they deploy and when they come home.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Marty 

You are going to print this out and give it to him right?


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

A "Well done. Thank you for your service" from us as well.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good idea JJ


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Praises for his safe return!!! Give him a Huge Thank you for his willingness to serve and protect!!!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful news!! Tell him "Thanks for your service for our country!" and "Well done!!"


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Marty! Good news!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

It's good to hear that your son is returning home, he surely deserves the respect and thanks of all Americans. For having the strength and courage to stand by his convictions in the most honorable and selfless manner. I, as have the others, would like to add my thank you to him for his voluntary service to his country.


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to hear your son in homeward bound. I also would like to thank him for my freedom.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

A big thank you to him, you and your family. Good to hear about someone coming home. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------

